# This is ridiculous



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Any thougts on this ?

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/5195326/detail.html

I wonder if the letter was from "Don of the Dead's friend form the 
church next door


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I can see why they saw they cancelled it. Its the one thing thats been take over out world this day, Political correctness. 
Of coures I don't think you can throw a stone these days without offending some religion anyways... Jez thats stupid.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

So basically they're celebrating Halloween 5 days late and calling it a "Fall Festival". I think that's a pretty clever way to skirt around the idiots who objected to the festivities, although it's sad to miss the celebration on the real day.

Uninformed morons who make decisions based on their ignorance infuriate me. People who follow the teaching of a "faith-based group" blindly and unquestioningly _are_ these morons.

Question all authority! It's the only intelligent thing to do!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I just can't believe what this country has become. What happened to majority rules in this country? We have gone so PC that we are afraid to offend anyone. What is next "Festivas"?

South Park did a parody on how certain aspects of Christmas was offensive to some people. So when they found an aspect of their Christmas pageant that was offensive to someone they took it out. What was left at the end was a bunch of 8yr old children in dark gray leotards dancing around the stage to politically neutral music.

What people need to do now is play by the same rules as the offended parties. They should boycott school that day in protest of the change. Send a message. Maybe have their own Halloween celebration outside of the school on that day. Then maybe the school would realize how ridiculous it is to make policy to not offend 1 or 2 people but actually offend a few hundred.

Here is the reults of their online Poll

*A Newton, Mass., school canceled Halloween celebrations because some say 
it offends religious beliefs. Was the school right to cancel the holiday?

Choice Votes Percentage of 1966 Votes

Yes No Unsure

171 1767 28

9% 90% 1%
​*
Come on people. What are we letting this country become?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That is absolutely ridiculous. They should boycott.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

I think I just threw up a little bit in my mouth.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm taking down my strobe lights because they offend people with epilepsey. Also, I'm not giving out any candy because it offends people with diabetes.

I think that the poll shows that 9% of people are assholes... )*(


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

100% of those 9% are 1000% stupid.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Great ! another thing for me to get pissed off about. It's alomost to the point where. I believe if you want to raise your kids in the beliefs of your church then teach them in your church and in your own homes. They usually have very large chunks of tax free property in towns and cities around the country. It is very typical for them to hide behind "the seperation from church and state" when it comes to money and law. But they still want their reigious beliefs to legislated by the state so they control everyone. It's OK for them to get together and demonize a group and trample over other peoples way of life. Hey, I'm sure the large number of jews in america are not kosher with christmas! but do you hear them complaining? My tax dollars should not go to supporting religious celebrations in public schools. Christmas should be taken out. No easter,thanks giving or valentines day either! Keep it fair. 

I guess I shouldn't get to worked up about it. Public schools are nothing more that state funded daycare. The government watches the kids during the day so mom and dad can increase the tax base. The kids are then systematicaly trained to become little more than wal-mart employees. If it wasn't for my hobbies and studies outside of shcool I would have turned out to be a bigger dip**** than I am now. Public school is a joke. (kids reading this... take your education into your own hands. your best intrests are not a big priority for your school board. Their jobs, and the self preservation of the institution is.the get X amount of dollars per ass in class. if you learn anything while you are there or not is really not a major concern.)

::Rant Bot de-activated::


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Our school did this. There are so many type of races there, that many don't believe in Halloween. So, they don't dress up any more.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

I've been in this world for 58 years and have seen a lot of changes in those years. 
But some of them defy understanding.
I've always believed that indivual rights were improtant, but when it came to the good of the whole, majority rules.

For some years now I have seen that indivual rights override the thoughts, wants, and needs of the majority.

If halloween offends you, then don't celebrate it, let those who enjoy it have their fun and don't interfer with their rights!
If prayer in school offends you, don't pray!

I can't blame schools for trying to accomidate different cultures, but it seems to me the minority of people have more rights than the majority.
If the schools don't change their policies to suit the minority then they get sued, and lose.
I blame the courts, they let the minority have their way over others rights.
What the courts should be saying to the few who want to change the way the rest of us think and act is "SHUT THE F### UP, AND SIT DOWN!!!!!!!"

A woman from a different country works at a bank in my area, she wears shirts with her religious beliefs on it.
And I have no problem with it, that is her right.
BUT, if someone comes in and has a shirt with a different religious saying on it, she comes unglued on them.
Telling them they are wrong and shouldn't be wearing such a thing.
She has even threatened to sue the bank because she heard another employee say "Oh God" one day, and it offender her.

We are all different in one way or another and each have different beliefs in what is right and wrong.
That is the way it should be, that is what makes this country great.

But it seems to me laws are passed and rules are changed so everyone is thinking, acting, and behaving like everyone else.
Kind of like robots, thinking and acting the same way.

I for one enjoy being a free thinking indivual with my own beliefs.
I live my life the way I think it should be, I don't try to change others, interfer with other people's life, beliefs, or ideas.
I am a law abiding citizen.
And I don't appreciate someone telling me how to live my life.
I say "Get your life together before you start interfering with mine."

RANT O-RAMA DE-ACTIVATED!


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Jesus Christ, its things like this that make me want to don a hockey mask, grab a machete and "thin the herd" a bit.
You can't have Christmas....or Halloween.......but the Muslim kids can be excused for daily prayer. Doesn't this disrupt the class? What if a Christian/Catholic etc. kid wated time out to pray? GOD NO! Its a seperation of Church and State.

When I have kids, my son/daughter is going to school dressed up. Halloween party or no. If I get the call that my child must remove the costum? I'm going to that school, dressed in my Leatherface costume, taking my child out for a day of fun he/she will never forget. McDonalds, amusment parks, scary movies and lead it up to trick or treating.
And the school can kiss my chainsaw weilding ASS.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Don,

What ever happened with the church lady next door to your Haunt?


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

SpectreTTM said:


> Hey Don,
> 
> What ever happened with the church lady next door to your Haunt?
> 
> Tom


She didn't do ****, we have since moved to Anoka "Halloween capital of the World" MN where Halloween is loved by all.
http://www.ci.anoka.mn.us/halloween/


----------

